# Looking for marine plywood in CO



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

If you need a full sheet, check your local lumberyard. While they won't have any in stock, it's likely their distributor will have it or can get it. Should be about $70.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I cant find any in the entire state, nobody stocks it, my local lumberyard related they could get it, but they would have to buy a minimum order of 50 sheets and they weren't willing to do that to sell me one sheet. Its widely available on the internet, but shipping will kill you


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Have you tried Austin Hardwoods? They're my go-to for hard to find wood, though I haven't tried them for marine plywood.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

As a matter of fact I did, they list Luan/Meranti so I called them, its not Hydrotek according to them.. not sure if its comparable or not, but I didn't want to take a chance


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

If Austin Hardwoods doesn't have what you need....probably no where else that will either. They definitely carry Marine ply (and MDO and some other hard to find stuff) but the sheet I got seemed pretty generic. Maybe try to do a Colorado Dory owners co-op buy or something and just get a whole stack? Worst case I bet Andy Hutchinson could sell you a sheet but you'd have to go get it. Probably better then having it shipped to you.


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

Front Range Lumber has 3 sheets of 5 ply meranti, but couldn't tell me if it is BS 1088. I want to get it done for a trip and it'll be wrapped in epoxy anyway, so I'll probably go with that. Thanks for everyone's input! Rick


----------



## t-clark (Feb 22, 2020)

You could also try a local sign company. A lot of their signs are made with Marine grade wood.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Sears Trostel, Fort Collins. Purchased some last year.


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

^ Bingo! and they sell half sheets.


----------



## gnoble1 (Jul 31, 2018)

Late to the party but Strait Lumber in Aurora sometimes has it. Bought some off them back in May.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Strait Lumber is also where I get marine ply- near Havana and Colfax. I've got a couple of sheets in the garage that it doesn't look like I'm going to get around to using any time soon. If you can't find what you need, I'd sell you what I have.


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

Thanks but found what I need at Sears Trostel (they also had some beautiful ash sized perfectly for oars - but that's a project for another day) FWIW I'll try to insert a couple photos of the repair, courtesy Middle Fork Salmon.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

You took a hard boat on the MFS? This is a story I want to hear!

Beautiful job on the repair.


Infidien said:


> Thanks but found what I need at Sears Trostel (they also had some beautiful ash sized perfectly for oars - but that's a project for another day) FWIW I'll try to insert a couple photos of the repair, courtesy Middle Fork Salmon.
> View attachment 61708
> View attachment 61709
> View attachment 61710
> ...


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

Thanks, no experience with scarfs and not a precision bevel using an angle grinder with sanding disc, but strong enough for this repair and easier than I thought it would be.
I know a couple other boatmen who took decked dories on the MF, at 4.5 - 5.25, and at least one drift boat outfitter goes at all levels. My target level was 4' - 5', we launched at 4.25 and I took a couple bottom/chine knocks that required minor repairs. Been there done that, will probably take rubber from now on. The side puncture was a moment of inattention letting myself get sucked backward into the ledge pourover in Cannon Creek rapid and typewritered into the rock on the right side.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Scarfs don't have to be pretty...just spread the glue joint out so the joint is stronger than the wood. The reflection of your light in the paint job says you did it very well!

I've only run the MF twice, kayaked at 4.0 and rafted at 3.8. I'd want a lot more flow!
Did see Helfrich in smaller guide drift boats on our 3.8 trip.


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

We saw the Helfrich crew several times on an August 1.6' kayak trip a few years back. Impressive boat handling even if they did line a couple (that I saw) rapids. Almost as impressive was their stack of 6 boats coming off Banner Summit! That little boat you're working on would be a hoot if you could go light.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

A buddy sent me these pics of a Alumaweld Dory similar to Wesley that someone took down the Middle Fork too...
























I don't think I'm desperate to take a hard boat down the MFS...and certainly not a full size Briggs boat.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Thats some impressive damage, just think if it was a wooden boat..


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

Wow, glad my boat's repairable. Wonder if a body shop could fix that.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Supposedly one of the Oars guides acquired it and plans to get it back river ready. I think it will be a really big project...very possibly larger then actually building a new boat from scratch. I'm told it looks like that because of a solo upside down excursion down the river after a flip. OARS idaho has a number of the Alumaweld boats...most of them dents and dings but are far from that bad. I think they use them mostly on the Main Salmon and Hell's Canyon.


----------



## rti50 (Apr 7, 2010)

Infidien said:


> Specifically, 6mm Hydrotek (BS 1088), preferably Meranti. Colorado front range or reasonable online. Need partial sheet for repairs.
> 
> Thanks.


if Austins doesn't have check out Paxton's I70 AND i25 east is where Paxton's is located


----------

